# Terri



## sillyphaunt (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey, I tried to send this to you on pm, but your inbox is full! 

I received my print today, and it's even better in person! Thank you so much, I love it! I'm going to get a frame for it and put it up in my hallway. I can't wait to show it off. Yours is the first "original" piece of artwork I've ever bought, don't you feel special! 

Thanks again.. keep posting more stuff, you never know, I may have to buy more!


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry about the inbox, Kylie - I always forget about it, until I can't send something myself!!     

I'm so glad you like the print, and that it made it safe and sound!


----------

